
AT&T's 3G MicroCell to patch iPhone dead zones - jwilliams
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/02/06/atts_3g_microcell_to_patch_iphone_dead_zones.html
======
mattmaroon
I love how they mention data. It uses your Wi-Fi to give the iPhone 3g data.
Or the iPhone user could just hop on the Wi-Fi for 10x the speed.

------
tsetse-fly
This has nothing to do with the iPhone.

